# My Cruze Project



## caoimhin.smyth (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I am pretty new here, I have been a member since I bought my Cruze but this is my first post. I am going to start personalizing my 2011 White Cruze LT as there are WAY to many just like mine. I thought I would toss out what I am thinking and see if anyone has any thoughts...I am not looking to make my car necessarily faster or more powerful just "better" more unique looking yet still classy if that makes any sense. So this is what I am thinking in this order.

1.Kicker component speakers front and Kicker coax speakers rear.
2.20% Tint all the way around 
3.Kicker factory sound upgrade with 10" powered sub and DSP
4.Shark fin antenna
5.Factory fog light package with yellow bulbs and bright white headlight bulbs 
6.Blacked out roof (still on the fence)
7.Body kit(still on the fence) with new rims and tires
8.SmithClub tail lights
9.Cat back exhaust system
10.Trifecta Tune 

Thoughts....:th_coolio:


----------



## AJM11 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have tinted windows on my White Cruze. Looks way better


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would tell you to stormtrooper your Cruze, but a number of forum members on here are going that route.

In my honest opinion, I can tell you now that the yellow foggersw/ white(most likely blue tint) headlights is an over-used touch by the typical tuner. And Kicker isn't something you should be looking into(Amps are good, subs are crap ... says our forum expert XtremeRevolution).

But its your car, do whatever you want with it. Just please, no rice.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

caoimhin.smyth said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am pretty new here, I have been a member since I bought my Cruze but this is my first post. I am going to start personalizing my 2011 White Cruze LT as there are WAY to many just like mine. I thought I would toss out what I am thinking and see if anyone has any thoughts...I am not looking to make my car necessarily faster or more powerful just "better" more unique looking yet still classy if that makes any sense. So this is what I am thinking in this order.
> 
> ...


1.pass on kicker please. There are more brands out there that will giver you better sound quality. Kicker is just a over advertised brand. (kind of like "red bull" tastes like crap but people sill buy it)
2. Yes 20% looks good
3.no,over priced. go on sonicelectronix.com you will find better for less
4. Good upgrade .
5.not my style
6.I like the look
7.pass
8.???
9.yeah. What brand you looking at
10. Best mod.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## 333WRAITH (Mar 12, 2020)

I'd recommend BNR over Trifecta for the tune


----------

